# Insulation UNDER mantle



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some sort of foil or radiant barrier would be best.


----------



## sht (Nov 9, 2012)

I used aluminum foil as a quick, temporary shield. I think I need something more substantial, and removable so I can get to the wires. My husband thinks it needs to be some type of insulation to keep the heat out.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

